# Help choosing Snow Blower



## knightsofni (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi
I am trying to choose a new snow blower and it is not that easy!
I live on the east coast of Canada so we often get substantial snow.
So I am in need of a premium machine.
I have it down to 3, in order


New Husqvarna ST327
Ariens Deluxe 28+
Cub Cadet 3X 28HD
They seem to be good but I have issues with all of them
#1 There seems to be no love on this forum for Husqvarna, makes me concerned that it may not be up to task. Although the new machines look good
#2 My only concern about the Ariens is the steering, my drive is not very even
#3 The Cub Cadet seems to be of lower build quality and the 3 stage unproven, but I have a really good dealer nearby 

My current blower is a Honda HS724 so I like the idea of the Hydrostatic in the Husqvarna.
Any help would be appreciated
Regards
Knights


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi,

I just read your post and wondering why you are getting rid of your Honda HS724? I just ordered one and hoping I did not make a bad decision. Good luck with your search.


----------



## knightsofni (Sep 10, 2014)

The Honda is excellent but it does not have a high enough intake for the storms that we have here.
I am close to the ocean and last year it could not keep up!
A 'normal' snow fall was fine, but too small for the storms.(20"+)
I have a couple of friends who have the Honda's and they both love them.


----------



## Mitral (Aug 28, 2014)

"My current blower is a Honda HS724 so I like the idea of the Hydrostatic..."

"The Honda is excellent..."

"I have a couple of friends who have the Honda's and they both love them."

Um. Why not just get bigger Honda?


----------



## knightsofni (Sep 10, 2014)

Mitral said:


> "My current blower is a Honda HS724 so I like the idea of the Hydrostatic..."
> 
> "The Honda is excellent..."
> 
> ...


2 reasons
My budget is <$2000 and I want to buy new
Also I personally don't like tracks
Thanks for your comments


----------



## Mitral (Aug 28, 2014)

HS928WA is about $2,350. You could sell your HS724 to offset that price.

I was very near ready to pull the trigger on an Ariens Deluxe 28+ but then decided to go all out and purchase a new HS928. From the 3 you listed, that would be my choice.

Will going from a 24" to a 27"-28" make that big of a difference?


----------



## knightsofni (Sep 10, 2014)

I am just going off the neighbors. They both have Commercial Cub Cadets and they had a much easier time than I did.
I am not to bothered about the width so much as housing height.


----------



## Mitral (Aug 28, 2014)

I hear ya. I just sold an Ariens 5520. It wasn't the 20" width or even the 5.5HP Tecumseh. It was the 16" height that killed me last winter!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

out of those 3 I would have to go with the ARIENS..


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

KnightofNI,

Thanks for your response. I live outside Detroit and we typically don't get 20"+; usually about 12" max in a storm; thank goodness. Good luck with your new purchase. I am thinking the HS724 WA I am getting may be overkill in my area but I'll appreciate when the plow goes by and throws the snow in my approach with ice. Hopefully a one time purchase.


----------



## Frostytheblowman (Sep 1, 2014)

knightsofni said:


> 2 reasons
> My budget is <$2000 and I want to buy new
> Also I personally don't like tracks
> Thanks for your comments


What's your experience with the Honda tracks?


----------



## knightsofni (Sep 10, 2014)

My Honda had no steering assist so I found maneuvering a challenge.
Traction was great, as you might imagine
@yarcraftman You will enjoy that blower, the wheeled version has a higher intake than the track.


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

Out of the 3 you listed I would go Ariens… but you also mentioned that you get 20+ inch storms… that’s insane! In Iowa we don’t get 20 inch storms but we do get the windblown crazy drifting and it takes a decent blower to chew through one quickly. (I love watching people with single stages try to “chew” on one hahaha) anyways…

So here are my thoughts… since you get ALOT of snow I think a Honda is your best bet with drift breakers! If you get a wheeled 928 Honda with drift breakers I think you will be better off. You wont have to worry about break downs with the Honda (hydrostatic drive) vs ariens friction disk (slips when wet, at least mine does)

If you do go Ariens I think you need to step up into their professional series (pro 28) since you are on the higher end of the snow fall spectrum. Once you price Arines pro snow blowers you will probably realize that a Honda 928 wheeled isn't much more money  
I really like ariens and own one but to me judging by the high volume of snow you get I think a Honda 928 wheeled is the way to go. 

Come to Des Moines Iowa and buy one of these! https://desmoines.craigslist.org/grq/4631680778.html on sale now (I have no affiliation with this business)

As for the “3 stage” Cub, it looks and sounds more like a gimmick to me… I don’t think a 3 stage is needed in a walk behind… may be useful in some other application like railroad clearing on a huge engine. I don’t think the cub would be as durable either and when dealing with 20 inch storms i think durability is very important for you.

As for the husky… not sure, they make some good chain saws but not sure on blowers.

Again to summarize, I would consider Honda 928 wheels if you don’t like tracks or Ariens Professional models of similar size as the Honda. Last option is to buy used, I know you said you want a new one but there are always nice Hondas and ariens for sale on Craigs List. (found my Honda 1132 in good condition for $900 on CL)


----------



## knightsofni (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you for your well thought post.
The only thing holding me back from the Ariens is the unknown of the steering.
I am trying to include service in with the decision. 
Of all the Dealers Honda is the furthest away and their service department is not easy to get along with.
That leaves me with Ariens, Cub and Husqvarna (Other than 'Big Box') close by.
I am leaning towards the Husqvarna ST 327P same engine as the Ariens but it has Hydrostatic drive, it claims to have been designed for all snow conditions for large areas.
The only problem is it is a brand new untested machine.
The dealer is only 10mins away if there are any issues.
Regards
Knights


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

I see your service dilemma, so from the outside looking in we have a Husky dealer that is close by which is a huge plus when dealing with 20 inch storms. If your machine breaks down I would hope they could get you up and running right away. Since the Honda dealer is far away and can be hard to deal with maybe that would not be a good option. But again Hondas are pretty durable. 

How far away is the Ariens dealer? Maybe an ariens hydrostatic model would fit the bill? 

These are for comparison only, buy from a local dealer if you can. 

Ariens hydro pro 28 cost just as much as Honda 928 Ariens 926053 Hydro Pro 28" 420cc Two-Stage Snow Blower ariens got into the hydrostatic world in 2013 I think so it’s a bit new for them

Ariens pro 28 (not hydro) Ariens 926038 Professional ST28DLE 28" 420cc Two-Stage Snow Blower really like this one

Ariens Deluxe 28 Ariens 921030 Deluxe ST28LE 28" 254cc Two-Stage Snow Blower Cheaper but not a pro model

Husky 30’’ Husqvarna 961 93 00-94 ST330P 30" 369cc Two-Stage Snow Blower I think this one could be considered a pro series but not quite sure. You get 2 more inches of clearing since it’s a 30 inch bite. Also has a 23 inch high bucket and hydrostat drive.

Honda just for comparison Honda HS928WA Model Info |28" Two-stage Snow Blower | Honda Snow Blowers this does not have electric start but you may not need it.
I would lean toward service first and foremost, a broke down machine does no one any good. 

How is the ariens dealer for service in your area?


----------



## knightsofni (Sep 10, 2014)

I haven't had any dealings with the Ariens dealer, they seem ok.
Other than telling me if I buy an Ariens from Home Depot they "Are under no obligation to service/ warrantee" my snow blower
There is an Ariens authorized service center really close to me also, they don't sell anything though.
I am hoping the Deluxe 28+ would be enough!?


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes i would think it would be enough, it will def move some snow. Just make sure you can get it serviced if needed.

Get on you-tube and type in the model and i bet you find some videos of people using them.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

lclement said:


> Yes i would think it would be enough, it will def move some snow. Just make sure you can get it serviced if needed.
> 
> Get on you-tube and type in the model and i bet you find some videos of people using them.


As to your signature. Iowa is down right balmy in the winter compared to Northern Minnesota. I been to Tower and Ely and they routinely get down to -35 below actual temperatures with out the wind chill in the winter. Actual temperatures of -45 Farenhite happens every once in a while up there.


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

i know it was more a figure of speech. Last winter was very cold but im sure it was worse up north. The 2 summers before last winter we had heat of 131 heat index, hottest in the nation that day lol. The last 3 years we have seen temperature extremes unlike any before. 

In the winter we always have the wind since we are pretty flat and that sucks the heat right out of you.

Dont worry i know northern MN and Canada are colder though

Iowa Record High 118F and Record low is -47F (165 degree swing) 

MN Record High 115F and Record low -60 "tower" (175 degree swing) so you got us beat LOL i will change my sig!


----------

